# Help wanted N. IL



## Mdwstsnow512

we are looking for the following for this season

Sidewalk shovelers / snowblower operators
Experienced Equipment operators
Experienced Truck Operators
Experienced CDL truck operators

Most of the work is in the N and NW suburbs of Chicago

Bi-Weekly pay periods

email for more info

[email protected]

thanks
Nate


----------



## the new boss 92

my email is currently down, forward me some more info via pm on the cdl position. i have a clean class b with air breaks.


----------



## JustJeff

E-mail sent.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

Jeff, 
emails returned


New boss, 
pm sent

thanks guys
Nate


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Email sent


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1316165 said:


> Email sent


Dont believe i have recieved any email from you

thanks
Nate


----------



## maxximus98

*class B cdl*

I have many years plowing experience. Would like to speak to you if job still open. I have a class b CDL and have driven all types of plows. please feel free to email [email protected]


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

maxximus98;1318847 said:


> I have many years plowing experience. Would like to speak to you if job still open. I have a class b CDL and have driven all types of plows. please feel free to email [email protected]


emails responded.

thx


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Mdwstsnow512;1316577 said:


> Dont believe i have recieved any email from you
> 
> thanks
> Nate


Resent email


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1319916 said:


> Resent email


replied

thanks
Nate


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Email Sent


----------



## Dlongerman

email Sent 
tchi09


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

Do believe i replied to all

Still looking, 

AT THIS TIME I AM NOT LOOKING FOR SUBS, Only guys to operate or drive my equipment or shovel. 


thanks
Nate


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Mdwstsnow512;1324628 said:


> Do believe i replied to all
> 
> Still looking,
> 
> AT THIS TIME I AM NOT LOOKING FOR SUBS, Only guys to operate or drive my equipment or shovel.
> 
> thanks
> Nate


i sent you 2 emails and no response [email protected]


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

Sorry thought i talked to you last week 
ill resend 

thanks
Nate


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

Still looking to fill some positions. 


thanks

Nate


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

i dont know whats going on with the emails just give me a call 773-798-0350 ask for joe
thank you


----------



## erkoehler

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1341623 said:


> i dont know whats going on with the emails just give me a call 773-798-0350 ask for joe
> thank you


Thought you were working for Tovar? I'm confused......


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

erkoehler;1341626 said:


> Thought you were working for Tovar? I'm confused......


dont know what i am going to do..i signed the contract but have not heard from them yet
if they dont call i nned to find work else where


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1341630 said:


> dont know what i am going to do..i signed the contract but have not heard from them yet
> if they dont call i need to find work else where


they have not told me that i am hired and this is your route as promised


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1341623 said:


> i dont know whats going on with the emails just give me a call 773-798-0350 ask for joe
> thank you


I responded to your emails, we discussed a while ago.

you were not wanting to travel outside of chicago.

and not that i need to say it again.

NOT LOOKING FOR ANY SUBS, ONLY OPERATORS AND GROUND CREWS.

Also, if your need a good contact at Tovar. i can send you a guys phone number. Good Guy, easy to deal with.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

Also, 
thought you were hiring other people for accounts you had gotten, 4 trucks i thought?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I have not heard anything from the proposals I put out there yet


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Mdwstsnow512;1341909 said:


> I responded to your emails, we discussed a while ago.
> 
> you were not wanting to travel outside of chicago.
> 
> and not that i need to say it again.
> 
> NOT LOOKING FOR ANY SUBS, ONLY OPERATORS AND GROUND CREWS.
> 
> Also, if your need a good contact at Tovar. i can send you a guys phone number. Good Guy, easy to deal with.


I signed the contract with them but I have not heard back from them


----------

